# scba judged  contese this weekend



## WalterSC (Oct 15, 2006)

Well they have 2 comps this weekend one in Kingstree and one in Edgefield . I will be at the one in Edgefield cooking with Q2U . We sat down and worked on calendars at the Q Cup. Whats everybody elese doing come the weekend???


October 20-21, 2006
Kingstree Pig Pickin
110 South Long St.
Kingstree, SC 29556
Contact: Ricky Burrows 843-355-6382
9am-5pm 843-355-7263 after hours




October 20-21, 2006
Edgefield Heritage Festival Jubilee
Contact: Joel Jolly
PO Box 84
Edgefield, SC 29824
Cell: 803-275-7404
Office: 803-637-1900


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 18, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Well they have 2 comps this weekend one in Kingstree and one in Edgefield . I will be at the one in Edgefield cooking with Q2U . We sat down and worked on calendars at the Q Cup. Whats everybody elese doing come the weekend???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 20, 2006)

butts said:
			
		

> Walter...
> 
> How are you?  Please remember butts from SCBBQtalk, that's who I am.
> I'm still hoping to get more into the SCBBQ thing and still hoping that you will become a KCBS Judge.  There's a class in Jan in Shelby, I'll be there.  Tell Q2U I said hello and best of luck in the upcoming event.  BTW, Butts and Breastts will be in Shelby on 11/3-11/4, if your schedule's not full please come and say hello.



Hiya Butts yep I remember you. I am still thinking of becoming KCBS certified. Just have to find something close and on one of my off weekends. If i can make it I will hunt yall up.


----------

